# Think - Am I doing something stupid?



## DepotDweller

hope you feel better soon.........chin and ego. :yes:


----------



## USP45

Sounds like something I had done. I just purchased a brand new set of self feeding hole saw bits. These are not your lowes or home depot hole plug cutters, this one actually turns all the hole into chips. I used my Milwaukee 1/2 angle drill and started to drill. When the chipper portion came into contact with the wood the drill spun. Let me tell you, a full size right angle 1/2" drive drill does not stop on a dime like a battery drill does. I was on a ladder, when this thing hit my forehead it knocked me off the ladder. had one heck of a bump.


----------



## nap

I think this type of thing has happened to all of us at least once. Hopefully it becomes a learning experience and not a chance to make sure your insurance card is still valid.

Battery drills can be quite torquey and need to be respected lest what has happened to you can and will happen.

Always be prepared for something like this to happen. Keep your body and your arms in a position to hold the drill so it will not rip itself from your hands. But also be in a position that if something should happen, you are not in the line of fire.

I had a drill spin and pin my hand against a wall a few times when I could not get a good position and regretted not finding a better way.

Also know a kid that had a hammer drill (big) and was drilling through a block wall while standing on a ladder, the drill over his head. The drill caught and spun around, whacked him in the top of the head.

No damage that 1/2 dozen stiches couldn't fix and something for the embarassment.

Another work friend was using a conduit bender as a lever and slipped and whacked herself in the head.

again, about 1/2 dozen stiches and she was good as new, other than the embarrasment.

Always think about what might happen and prepare. I know that is easier for those of us that do things like this all the time but you need to think about your situation as well. Maybe because we do this all the time, you need to think more.

Glad to hear the injury was slight. Don;t forget; the best action is to get right back on the horse.


----------



## USP45

Nap, I hear you on the hammerdrill. I have the biggest milwaukee they made at the time (3) years ago. I was drilling into a concrete slab and the bit caught one of the reinforcing wires. OUCH!! Now I watch it very close!


----------



## End Grain

If your cordless drill is high powered and has a lot of torque, try using the clutch. Seems like most folks leave it set on the drill setting 24x7. Whenever I drill into stucco with a masonry bit, I dial it down so that drill bit doesn't slip under load in the stucco but, if the spade tip catches in the metal screen or gets caught on the staple beneath the stucco layer, I get a ratchety whee!!! instead of a sprained wrist or bruised face. Try it. Dial it down until the drill bit repeatedly slips under load and then go up one or two. Surely won't hurt the clutch if you adjust it correctly since that what the clutch is designed for.


----------



## wfischer

Just out of curiosity, what were you doing that had the drill so close to your face?


----------



## raam

Hehe it happens.


----------



## Leah Frances

Why the drill was so close to my face? Because I was being stupid, of course. 

What was I doing while I was being stupid? That's a different question. I was drilling a hole in a joist in my basement. The timber in my basement is 200 years old and is hard as a rock, so I had to put a good bit of force on the drill to drill a hole. I couldn't do this holding the drill up over my head, so I was on a ladder. This put my head in between the joist, and my chin right where the drill kicked.

Here's the thing that bugs me. I am pretty anal about my safety because I often work by alone and I am on blood thinners. I think two things combined together resulting in my injury (I won't call it an accident) 1) it didn't occur to me what would happen when the drill bogged down because I lack some experience in how tools react; and 2) I initiated action without thinking about what I was doing first.

I think #2 was the bigger problem.


----------



## Sammy

It happens.... 


As said previously turning up the clutch on the drill if equipped will help, but with power tools you always have to be ready for something like that.
Appropriate pressure, sharp bits, etc help but it can always happen. 

I have been whacked a few times by pipe handles on drills myself punching holes in a safe with a rig attached to it.


----------



## Double A

Well, some good came out of it. At least you know you can still take a punch.:laughing:

Here's mud in your eye, erm, saw dust!:drink:


----------



## CowboyAndy

I was helping a friend one day, and he had this big old honkin milwakee drill that his grandfather bought back in the 50's. this thing was a torque monster. I was drilling a 3/4" hole through 2-2x4's for some pex. Using an auger bit, it caught and spun and got my hand against the stud. It wasn't that bad, but now I remember to position myself where that isn't going to happen.


----------



## 220/221

ALWAYS use TWO HANDS on when drilling.:jester:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Always think: "What could go wrong here?", and "What's going to happen to me if it does?"


----------



## sssalas

*It could have been worse!!!*

It could have been worse!!!!!!!
You could have fallen from the ladder etc. etc.
I hate despise googles, but they are worth it! Especially the ones that are like glasses that allow air to circulate; the other kind that can fog up one's vision are in my opionion dangerous. Ive had both eyes injured because of no wearing googles!!!!! Almost went blind in one eye....

Safety First!!!!!


----------



## Chemist1961

I caught one like this right in the chicklets and nose. I was using my Porter Cable R/A angle drill. It's an 8 amp so there is way more torque than my Milwaukee R/A has. I weigh 185 and it has spun me before in green lumber, etc. so I knew better...

Anyway I was drilling horizontally with the 2 9/16"' self feed bit and the drill l extended in front of me just above my waist.... since I have learned not to lean into my work with my face and that tends to be what we do..

Because I was drilling sideways my grip wasn't as firm. It still kicked easily when I caught a knot. 

Fortunately I was wearing a dust mask which contained the blood from my nose but I ended up with a blood blister inside my upper lip shaped exactly like my front teeth...which is batter than cracking them loose...
As a result with the big drills I tend to brace aginst my hip now whenever possible and use a taller ladder so I can have the drill away from my face in higher locations.


----------

